

Kayak-angst among the Eskimo of Greenland: a study in sensory deprivation (1963) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/1963-gussow.pdf

======
famerr
book looks like scanned(including type) but text is selectable. how does it
work?

~~~
darklajid
I'm confused. What is setting you off?

That seems to be scanned, yes. Then you run a full page OCR engine to extract
the text _with bounding rectangles_ and create a PDF with the page being the
input image, embedding the OCR results as invisible text at the recognized
positions.

It's something I do day in/day out in this line of business, requires no skill
apart from a decent engine and a 'create your own PDF' library
(iText/iTextSharp is cool, go and buy a license. Not affiliated, but I'm a
happy user).

